# Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?



## leon810 (31. Dezember 2009)

*Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Grüß Gott zusammen

Ich habe vor ca. 3 Monaten meine Wasserkühlung montiert. Gestern merkte ich, dass sich eine Türkise Ablagerung (siehe Bilder) an den Anschlüssen des Radiators gebildet hatte. Seltsamer weise, waren die anderen Anschlüsse nicht betroffen.
Daraufhin, habe ich den Radiator vom System genommen und mit Reiniger und Dampfdruckstrahler (geminderter Druck) gereinigt und gespült. Das restliche System, habe ich mit Destilliertem Wasser gespült und anschließend mit Druckluft ausgeblasen. 

Heute habe ich bemerkt, dass schon wieder türkise Ablagerungen vorhanden sind?

*Kann mir jemand sagen, was das ist bzw. woher das kommt und was ich dagegen tun kann?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Komponenten sind:

Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1Plus
Laing DDC Plexi Aufsatz
Mora 2 Pro 
13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4
Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3
Masterkleer Schlauch 13/10mm UV-aktiv Blau (transparent) (3/8"ID)
MIPS GIGABYTE EP45 UD3 Series NB POM
MIPS GIGABYTE EP45 UD3 Series Mosfet POM
MIPS GIGABYTE EP45 Series SB POM
Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X² GTX285
Innovatek Protect IP Konzentrat             

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Können irgend welche Produktionsüberreste sein. Reinige den Radi mal mit heissem Wasser und Cillit Bang (orangene Kappe). Ruhig 30 min oder länger ziehen lassen, danach gut ausspülen.


----------



## leon810 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Ich habe den Radi mit einem scharfen Industriereiniger gereinigt (mit Einwirkzeit) und mit heisem Wasser mit dem Dampfstrahler gespühlt. Da kann nichts mehr drin gewesen sein.


----------



## nyso (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Ich tippe auf oxidiertes Kupfer. Irgendwo im System oxidiert Kupfer und da setzt es sich ab.


----------



## leon810 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Die Farbe würde passen. Nur erklärt sich für mich nicht, warum nur an den Anschlüssen des Radi´s und sonst nirgends?


----------



## Jakob (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Hast du ieinen Farbstoff im Wasser? Sind die Teile neu?


----------



## leon810 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Nein, kein Farbstoff. Bis auf den Radi (wurde vor dem ersten Verbauen mit destilliertem Wasser gespült) sind alle Teile neu.


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Dann hat der Vorgänger eventuell Farbe im System gehabt oder sein System schlecht gepflegt.


----------



## leon810 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Als ich den Radi bekommen habe, war noch etwas orange Flüssigkeit im Radi. Nur, habe ich ihn nun 2x gespült und es kommt immer noch zu diesen seltsamen Ablagerungen? Wie gesagt nur am Radi?


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Da wirste auch noch das eine oder andere Mal spülen müssen damit sich das wahrschein legt.


----------



## rebel4life (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Grünspan...

Reinigen und dann gut trocknen lassen, Alkohol wäre gut zum durchspülen.


----------



## leon810 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Wie kann der entstehen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Kupfer/Messing reagiert mit Sauerstoff. Wenn's wirklich Grünspan ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Für Grünspan brauchts zusätzlich noch Schwefel (?), Kupfer selbst geht von gelblich (Kupfer) über Rot (KupferIIoxid) bis schwarz (KupferIIIoxid, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). Und das grün hier wirkt imho auch zu hell für Grünspan. So oder so bildet sich bei der Oxidation kein nicht-festes Übergangsprodukt (wie bei Alu), so dass der Grünspan (oder Kupferoxid) da bleibt, wo es entsteht.
In dem Fall zwischen Schlauch und Anschluss, wobei die Vernickelung (die für die Bildung verschwinden muss) drum herum keinerlei Auflösungerscheinungen zeigt? Das ganze zudem auf Messing und in Bereichen, die im Strömungsschatten liegen?

Ganz schlechte Erklärung.

Sind Verunreinigungen im Schlauch auszuschließen/hast du Hilfsmittel zum Aufstecken genutzt?
Verwendest du überall im System die gleichen Anschlüsse aus gleicher Quelle? 
Imho kann es nur eine Verunreinigung beim Aufstecken gewesen sein. Ggf. von biologischen Effekten unterstützt - ich nehme mal an, die beiden Anschlüsse kriegen deutlich mehr Licht, als alle anderen ab?


----------



## HAz3 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Frohes neues,

Ist Kupferoxid nicht was anderes als Grünspan ?

Kupferoxid ist doch die Verbindung von Kupfer und Sauerstoff ,fest und nicht wasserlöslich, und Grünspan ist doch Kupfer in Verbindung mit Salzen oder so, und ist wasserlöslich. Also ist es kein Kupferoxit. Eher eine verunreinigung der Bauteile oder des Kühlmittels.


----------



## leon810 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Gesundes neues Jahr zusammen

Verunreinigungen im Schlauch sind nicht wahrscheinlich, aber nicht auszuschließen. Hilfsmittel habe ich keine benutzt.
Alle Anschlüsse sind aus der gleichen Quelle und aus einem Paket.
Da mein PC und Radi unter dem Tisch stehen, kommt kein Licht hin. 

Wie werde ich dieses Übel los? 
Wie kann ich verhindern, dass es sich wieder bilden kann?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Ich hatte diese Ablagerungen nur im Temperatursensor beim Cpu Kühler aber  der Kühler und mein kompletter Kreislauf war und ist nicht davon betroffen egal wo ich geschaut hab alles war sauber und in Ordnung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meinem Kreislauf ist auch nur Kupfer, Messing und vernickelte Anschlüsse. Wasserzusatz ist Inno Protect
Mein Mora wurde vor dem ersten Betrieb mit Cilitbang (10 Min einwirken) danach mit 55 °C warmen Wasser und danach mit destiliertem Wasser gespült.

Edit: Es gibt ähnliche Fälle mit Inno Protect. http://www.meisterkuehler.de/forum/wasserkuehlung/25273-alphacool-snb-a-mutiert-stopfen.html


----------



## MetallSimon (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

vielleicht liegt dort ja eine geringe spannung an!?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Wenn da eine Spannung anliegt kann die nur vom Wasser kommen, da ich zwei solcher Sensoren im Einsatz habe und mein Heatkiller Deckel ist ja Kunstoff. Der andere War blitze blank.


----------



## Speed-E (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Ich habe die selben Erscheinungen an meinen Anschlüssen (Messing Tüllen schw. Nickel) bzw. in den Schläuchen (Tygon/neu). 
Es lagert sich grünes pulverartiges Zeug ab. Innen am Kupfer des Kühlers ist nichts zu sehen.


----------



## leon810 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

An „JonnyB1989“
Hast Du seither wieder Probleme?

Allgemein:

Falls jemand auch schon dieses Problem hatte und es erfolgreich besiegt hat, wäre die Lösung nicht schlecht.

Wie ich in verschiedenen Foren gelesen habe, ist dieses Problem nicht selten.
Nur wurde weder die Ursache, noch eine adäquate Lösung gefunden.

Ich habe auch im Aquatunningforum diese Frage gestellt, nur leider von Aquatunning noch keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## sentinel1 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Das lasst doch mal Inno .. weg und nehmt wie bei allen Kühlkreisläufen im Autobereich G48 ! 

Nutze ich seit 2003 in verschiedenen PC - WaKü und nie Ablagerungen gehabt, egal ob in Farbe rot oder blau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wasser sollte gemischt 1:20 bis 1:30 in etwa so aussehen! Für die Laing empfehle ich 1:20. An sich reicht einfach ein halbes Schnapsglas voll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speed-E (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Ist das Zeug eigentlich biologisch abbaubar?


----------



## sentinel1 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Eher nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genghis99 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Biologisch Abbaubar. Der war gut.

Es kann noch eine Andere Erscheinung sein - wenn im Kühlkreislauf verschiedene Metalle mit dem Wasser in Berührung kommen - gibt es elektrolytische Korrosion. (hier : Elektrochemische Spannungsreihe)

Auch die Verwendung von zu "gutem" - zu reinen Destillierten Wassers kann aufgrund der hohen Aggressivität reinen Wassers zu Korrosion führen.

Die Rückstände sind dann Ausfällungen von der Korrosionsreaktion.

Der Rat mit dem Kühlerfrostschutz ist gut - wegen der enthaltenen Korrosionsinhibitoren. Allerdings wäre dann darauf zu achten, das die Kunststoffe der Wasserpumpe sowie die Schläuche den Frostschutz vertragen, das Zeug ist auch ziemlich aggressiv gegen Kunststoffe.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*



leon810 schrieb:


> An „JonnyB1989“
> Hast Du seither wieder Probleme?



Ich hab erst vor 5 Tagen diese Ablagerung bemerkt.
Es gab bei mir auch ne zeit in der im AGB sich eine kalkähnliche Ablagerung gebildet (warscheins das selbe Zeug wie dort, da es beim abwischen mit einem Küchentuch auch grün war).
Auch da hab ich meine Kühler zerlegt und nix nur im Agb war das zu finden.
Ich sags mal so das ist der letzte Versuch mit Inno Protect

@ G48: ich hätte es gern transparent, wenn das Innovatec Zeug nicht mehr taugt, werde ich auf Feser Base Corrosion Blocker umsteigen.
Falls das auch nix nützt wird wohl oder übel G48 nehmen müssen.


----------



## sentinel1 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Ob es G48 auch farblos gibt? Müsste man sich erkundigen.


----------



## Nucleus (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Hätte ich nicht in meiner aktuellen Bestellung wieder Inno Protect drin, wäre ich sehr versucht G48 zu nehmen... Das Zeug wird mir nämlich auf Dauer echt zu teuer.

Ist G48 auch von Aquacomputer für die Aquastream-Serie freigegeben?


----------



## sentinel1 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Die AS XT ultra läuft bei meinem Bekannten mit G48 (siehe Bild) fast 1 Jahr ohne Probleme.


----------



## Genghis99 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Für eine Wasserkühlung sollte eigentlich abgekochtes (gegen Algen und Bakterien) Leitungswasser mit einem Schuss Frostschutz reichen. Die Dosierung des Frostschutzes sollte möglichst niedrig sein, -20° muss die Kühlung ja nicht aushalten.

Die "Coolants" werden auch nix anderes als das G48 enthalten - Die Hersteller dürfen/müssen ja zugelassene Substanzen verwenden. Der grösste Unterschied dürften die Farbstoffe sein.


----------



## leon810 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Ein Problem, dass ich bei G48 sehe, ist der mangelnde Schmierzusatz für die Laing Pumpe.


----------



## sentinel1 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Gerade G48 schmiert ja so gut, im Auto muss die Pumpe ja auch geschmiert werden.
Ich nutze selbst eine Laing mit G48.


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*



> ist der mangelnde Schmierzusatz für die Laing Pumpe.


laings werden durch Wasser schon "geschmiert".


----------



## Genghis99 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Eben. Vom Konstruktionsprinzip rotiert das Pumpenrad auf einem Dauermagneten in einer "Wasserkammer". Das verhindert auch jegliche Isolationsprobleme.


----------



## sentinel1 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Also Automechaniker schwören auf G48 und ohne gab es mal wohl Probleme, Abschürfungen, erhöhter einseitiger Verschleiß usw.

Ich meine, das für die Laing ebenfalls ein Schmierzusatz empfohlen wird.


----------



## leon810 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Vielen Dank an alle erstmal!

Ich schwanke nun zwischen G48 oder innovatek Protect PRO (mit destilliertem Wasser)?

Eine weitere Frage ist, muss ich mein System komplett zerlegen und reinigen oder reicht intensives Spülen in beide Richtungen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*



> Eine weitere Frage ist, muss ich mein System komplett zerlegen und reinigen oder reicht intensives Spülen in beide Richtungen?


Ich rate zum zerlegen und gründlich reinigen.


----------



## hotfirefox (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Ich finde es lustig wenn hier von aggressivem G48 oder mangeldem Schmierzusatz gesprochen wird 
In dem ganzen Kram was man kaufen kann sind überall Glykole drin, das schützt und "schmiert" und dabei ist es egal ob es Ino heist oder G48. Glykole sind auch in keinster weise aggressiv sondern vertragen sich nur mit manschen Kunststofen nicht, ist das der Fall ist aber der Hersteller solcher Produkte eine fachgerechte Materialauswahl zu treffen sonst nix. Der größte Unterschied bei den ganzen Wasserzusätzen sind wohl die diversen Additive (wobei auch das eher maginal ist) und die Farbe.

Dem Bild nach ist für mich Kupferacetat zu sehen und das kann vom puten mit Cillit Bang oder anderen Reinigern kommen, denn die enthalten Essigsäure, wodurch Kupferacetat entsteht.
Kupferacetat läst sich mit Wasser oder Ethanol (würde ich nehmen, dass man auch mal wasserunlösliche Dinge aus dem System bekommt) lösen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> Ich meine, das für die Laing ebenfalls ein Schmierzusatz empfohlen wird.



Die Laing ist für reines Wassers zugelassen.
(Eheim-basiertes sowieso)



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Dem Bild nach ist für mich Kupferacetat zu sehen und das kann vom puten mit Cillit Bang oder anderen Reinigern kommen, denn die enthalten Essigsäure, wodurch Kupferacetat entsteht.



Das wäre mal ein interessanter Ansatz...
Freiwillige Tester vor!


----------



## Nucleus (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Bekommt man Cillit Bang dann überhaupt je wieder gut raus?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

klar, einfach ausspülen. ist ja kein Kleber.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Bekommt man Cillit Bang dann überhaupt je wieder gut raus?



Also mit 30 Liter Wasser, die ich durch den Mora damals gejagt habe wars ganz sicher herausen.


----------



## leon810 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

So, ich habe nun gestern alles komplett sauber gemacht, gespült und mit Innovatek Protect pro (mit destilliertem Wasser)befüllt.

Des Weiteren, die Anschlüsse + Schläche zum Radi gewechselt, den Rechner noch zusätzlich geerdet (um es als eventuelle Ursache ausschließen zu können) und alles vor dem Befüllen mit 96%igen Ethanol gereinigt.

Nun, nachdem der Rechner gestern einige Stunden gelaufen ist, habe ich schon wieder diese Ablagerungen. Nach so kurzer Zeit.

Mir ist die Ursache ein Rätsel?!


----------



## muckelpupp (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Hallo leon,

zwar kann ich dir bei deinem Problem nicht direkt weiterhelfen, aber das Spülen ist für mich ebenfalls ein Thema. Bei meinem alten _airplex EVO 240_, den ich vor dem Ausmustern ein letztes Mal reinigen will, habe ich nun auch diesen, ich nenn es mal 'Grünspan' an einem der beiden Anschlüsse entdeckt. 

Da ich allerdings zum ersten Mal spüle/reinige (nach einem guten Jahr) frage ich mich eher, _wie_ dies am besten zu tun ist? Also mit Pumpe oder manuell unter dem Wasserhan - was mir recht umständlich erscheint?! Müssen auch gänzlich neue Komponenten/Radiatoren gespült werden?

Dumme Fragen, ja, aber zum wie, also der Vorgehensweise hab ich in den Foren noch nicht wirklich viel gefunden...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Neue Komponenten sollten i.d.R. gereinigt werden - insbesondere Radiatoren enthalten gerne Rückstände vom Löten. Bei Kühlkörpern schwankt es stark von Hersteller zu Hersteller. Bei EK war es war vor 1-2 Jahren keine Seltenheit, dass man Späne und Fräsrückstände raussammeln konnte, bei Watercool hab ich noch nie was gefunden.

Spülen mit Reinigungsmittel würde ich im Kreislauf oder einfach einwirken lassen, meine letzten Radiatoren habe ich mit Pumpe aus dem Waschbecken gespült. (230V Nutzer sind besser dran  )
(Kühlkörper putze ich prinzipiell aufgeschraubt und einfach mit der Bürste)


@leon:
Kannst du was zur Konsistenz der Rückstände machen?
Wenn das irgendwelche Korrosionsprodukte sind, die von deinem Reinungsmittel nicht wieder gelöst werden, kann es sehr schwer werden, die rauszuspülen.


----------



## hotfirefox (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*



leon810 schrieb:


> So, ich habe nun gestern alles komplett sauber gemacht, gespült und mit Innovatek Protect pro (mit destilliertem Wasser)befüllt.
> 
> Des Weiteren, die Anschlüsse + Schläche zum Radi gewechselt, den Rechner noch zusätzlich geerdet (um es als eventuelle Ursache ausschließen zu können) und alles vor dem Befüllen mit 96%igen Ethanol gereinigt.
> 
> ...


Nun das wird wohl immer wider kommen, da Kupferteile normal pasiviert werden mit Chromsäure aber die Passivierung hast du wohl zerstört.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Kupfer passiviert sich in nicht-sauren Umgebungen eigentlich selbst - Kupferoxid ist unlöslich und bildet eine geschlossene Schicht.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Nun das wird wohl immer wider kommen, da Kupferteile normal pasiviert werden mit Chromsäure aber die Passivierung hast du wohl zerstört.



Alu kann man in Chromsäure passivieren, aber wie ruyven_macaran schon gesagt hat mit Kupfer geht das schlecht, da es Kupferoxid bildet was nicht löslich ist.
Und Grünspan ensteht bei Kupfer nur mit Sauerstoff- und Säureeinwirkung.
Inno Protect ist aber Alkalisch also is da nix mit Grünspan.

@ leon810

Wie hast du deinen Radi gespüllt? bei mir gingen die Ablagerugen mit Cilitbang weg. Ich hab leider keine Transparenten Schäuche somit kann ich dir nicht sagen ob das Zeug bei mir wieder kommt.


----------



## leon810 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit auch eine Nachricht von Innovatek bekommen, die lautet:

  "Das kommt von Flussmittelrückständen vermutlich im Radiator. Die Farbe weist auf Kupfersalze hin. Diese Rückstände sind starke Säuren - da kann der Korrosionsschutz nicht viel machen.

Radi ausbauen und mit heißem Wasser (so heiß wie es geht) in beide Richtungen mal 20 min spülen.

Ethanol ist da ungeeignet...

Wenn alles gereinigt hast neu befüllen. Ggf. muss man das 2-3x wiederholen bis halt alles raus ist."

Da ich meine Komponenten bei Aquatuning gekauft habe (bis auf den Radi), schrieb ich auch in deren Forum.
Die RMA- Abteilung schickt mir nun ein Reinigungsmittel.

Ich werde beides ausprobieren, also erst das Reinigungsmittel und danach intensives Spülen mit heißem Wasser.


----------



## Genghis99 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Man könnte den Radi auch mit Natron Lösung befüllen und einwirken lassen. Hilft auch bei Sodbrennen und neutralisiert selbst stärkste Säuren. Danach natürlich wieder gut spülen.

Ein PH Wert Test des fertigen Kühlmittel gibt Aufschluss darüber ob evtl. selbiges zu "sauer" ist. Ein Kühlmittel mit falschem PH Wert ist praktisch selbst korrosiv. PH Wert Tester gibt es in der Apotheke oder im Aquariumfachhandel.

Das Beste wäre natürlich - die Hersteller der Radiatoren versiegelten die Dinger von innen. Man könnte mal probieren, einen Radiator mit einer Tankversiegelung zu behandeln (Gibt es für alte Autos mit Stahltank - ist Benzin und Öl beständig sowie absolut Wasserfest).


----------



## Nucleus (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Kühlkörper putze ich prinzipiell aufgeschraubt und einfach mit der Bürste)



Und da geht nix futsch?
Irgendwas wichtiges (Schicht) ab?

Ich weiß, eine dumme Frage... aber ich stehe die Tage auch vor dem Säuberungs-Problem.

Meine Külhkörper standen ein paar Wochen unbenutzt.
Diese Woche baue ich einen neuen Kreislauf und will die Dinger vorher richtig sauber wissen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

@Nucleus mit ner weichen Bürste sollte da nicht viel passieren.


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

ich habs mit ner zahnbürste gemacht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Türkise Ablagerungen - Ursache + Lösung?*

Ich kaufe keine Kühler, die irgendwelche Beschichtungen nötig haben (und Lackierungen sind mir bekanntermaßen auch egal - aber bislang hab ich die mit ner Bürste auch noch nicht beschädigt bekommen) - und ehe man Kupfer weggebürstet hat (ich red von Nagel/Handbürsten, keine Drahtbürste  ) dauert das ein Weilchen.


----------

